# J'ai toujours cru que ça voulait dire



## geve

Inspirée par le fil sur "la pareille", je voudrais aborder ces expressions dont on a découvert tardivement le véritable sens. Des erreurs d'interprétation que peuvent faire des natifs francophones comme des apprenants. Mais quelques exemples valent mieux qu'un long discours...

Pour commencer, il y a donc *rendre la pareille*, que l'on peut confondre avec "rendre l'appareil" (mais lequel, d'appareil ??)

Qui ne connaît pas *l'huile de coude* (métaphore pour désigner l'énergie, la vigueur déployée dans l'accomplissement d'une tâche) ? Que celui qui n'a jamais cru dans son enfance que le terme désignait une véritable substance graisseuse me jette la première bière pierre ! 

Un exemple qui me sera sans doute plus personnel est *la bande de Gaza* : petite, quand j'entendais ces mots, je pensais à un groupe de personnes... l'autre éventualité (la bonne, celle où "bande" = partie de terrain) ne m'était jamais venue à l'esprit.

Vous en avez d'autres ? Aujourd'hui c'est confession ! 

Qui sait, je vais peut-être découvrir des choses !  

Si vous pensez à un titre plus concis ou plus pertinent pour ce fil, moi je n'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Je me souviens la première fois que j'ai écouté:
-Et le mec *il y a du monte au balcon*, n'est-ce pas?

Et moi, j'ai bien regardé vers le balcon..............


----------



## Benjy

marcoszorrilla said:


> Je me souviens la première fois que j'ai écouté:
> -Et le mec *il y a du monte au balcon*, n'est-ce pas?
> 
> Et moi, j'ai bien regardé vers le balcon..............



et bien qu'avez vous vu???? (je précise que je dis ça en boutade, je connais l'expression )

morceau de choix pris dans le forum Fr-En:

combien même (quand bien même)


----------



## Agnès E.

marcoszorrilla said:


> Je me souviens la première fois que j'ai écouté:
> -Et le mec *il y a du monte au balcon*, n'est-ce pas?
> 
> Et moi, j'ai bien regardé vers le balcon..............


  Excellent ! 
Je rappelle que l'expression : *il y a du monde au balcon* signifie qu'une dame a une poitrine... intéressante.


----------



## Calamitintin

Ce n'est pas Colette ou une de ses personnages, qui, ne sachant ce qu'était un "presbytère" avait imaginé un petit escargot, et était toute déçue d'apprendre ce que c'était vraiment ?


----------



## geve

Excellent !  

Dans ce fil quelqu'un demande si le dicton populaire dit "mariage pluvieux, mariage heureux", ou "*mariage plus vieux, mariage heureux*"... La première orthographe est la bonne, mais la deuxième ne manque pas d'intérêt !


----------



## Francois114

Vieux cantique de Noël catholique "Minuit Chrétiens..." dans lequel "Le monde entier tressaille d'espérance" était devenu pour moi, gamin de moins de dix ans "Et mon dentier tressaille d'espérance..." (la messe avait ses mystères !)


----------



## Moiwouam

Francois114 said:


> Vieux cantique de Noël catholique "Minuit Chrétiens..." dans lequel "Le monde entier tressaille d'espérance" était devenu pour moi, gamin de moins de dix ans "Et mon dentier tressaille d'espérance..." (la messe avait ses mystères !)



Peut-être attendais-tu avec impatience la dégustation de l'hostie'Eucharistie.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour une amie, le *qu'en dira-t-on* était un petit rat sucré (candy raton).


----------



## LV4-26

Dans le texte de Jean-Roger Caussimon (mis en musique par Léo Ferré), _La Mort_, un ami à moi pensait que ;
C'est le doux penthotal
De l'esprit et des sens
évoquait une variante de pain complet.


----------



## Francois114

LV4-26 said:


> Dans le texte de Jean-Roger Caussimon (mis en musique par Léo Ferré), _La Mort_, un ami à moi pensait que ;
> C'est le doux penthotal
> De l'esprit et des sens
> évoquait une variante de pain complet.


Slogan : "Le pain complet, le pain qui plaît !"


----------



## geve

Merci merci  <= ce smiley est un reflet assez fidèle de ma tête à la lecture de vos posts (à part la couleur)

Jean-Michel, je penserai désormais à toi tous les jours au petit-déjeuner !


----------



## Rip

Et cet enfant, à qui l'on demandait quel était son héros ?

- Le soldat Séféro !
- ???
- Ben oui, dans "La Marseillaise" : ... mugir Séféro, ce soldat... (... mugir ces féroces soldats...)


----------



## itka

Génial tout ça ! Rien à vous raconter sinon que mon fils a découvert tardivement que Charles Aznavour était un monsieur...Il entendait Charlaze Navour... (mais il ne connaissait pas sa voix)... Segmentation quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## geve

geve said:


> Si vous pensez à un titre plus concis ou plus pertinent pour ce fil, moi je n'ai pas trouvé...


Je ressuscite brièvement ce fil pour vous faire partager ma découverte (grâce à ce fil) : en anglais, il y a un terme pour ça ! Mondegreen, qui vient de l'une de ces mécompréhensions. 

Il semble qu'en français on n'ait pas de terme plus précis que _mauvaise segmentation, mauvaise interprétation, malentend_u... (voir ici ou là, par exemple).


----------



## itka

Je ne connais pas de mot en français, mais je vais adopter cette "lady Mondegreen" !


----------



## CABEZOTA

Personnellement, j'ai longtemps cru que "Scout toujours..." (prêt) était formé sur le modèle de "cause toujours" (tu m'intéresses) et avait sensiblement le même sens; je ne comprenais pas vraiment ce que pouvait bien pouvoir signifier le verbe "scouter", ni pourquoi les scouts étaient si désinvoltes.

Sinon,un classique : j'ai découvert tardivement que "dorer la pilule" signifiait enrober de belles paroles une situation difficile à avaler, comme le pharmacien dorait les pilules amères pour les rendre appétissantes. J'étais persuadé, comme pas mal de monde me semble-t-il, que se dorer la pilule, c'était bronzer.


----------



## Mimicat

Bonjour, 

Très amusant ce sujet  

Pour ma part, je me demandais pourquoi les grandes personnes voulaient pendre  la gentille Mme Sihol, crémière de son état, lorsqu'elles aménageaient dans une nouvelle maison... 

Je ne connaissais pas la crémaillère.


----------



## FrançoisXV

Enfant, quand j'entendais parler du cirque de Gavarnie, je m'étonnais que l'émission "la piste aux étoiles" ne nous ait jamais montré un seul de leurs numéros...


----------



## geve

Ce n'était pas mon intention n'était pas de faire de la publicité abusive  mais je suis tout de même bien contente d'avoir ressuscité ce fil ! 


CABEZOTA said:


> Personnellement, j'ai longtemps cru que "Scout toujours..." (prêt) était formé sur le modèle de "cause toujours" (tu m'intéresses) et avait sensiblement le même sens; je ne comprenais pas vraiment ce que pouvait bien pouvoir signifier le verbe "scouter", ni pourquoi les scouts étaient si désinvoltes.
> 
> Sinon,un classique : j'ai découvert tardivement que "dorer la pilule" signifiait enrober de belles paroles une situation difficile à avaler, comme le pharmacien dorait les pilules amères pour les rendre appétissantes. J'étais persuadé, comme pas mal de monde me semble-t-il, que se dorer la pilule, c'était bronzer.


"Scout toujours" me fait cet effet-là, à moi aussi. 

Mais, euh... une petite clarification, s'il te plaît, Cabezota.  On dit bien _aussi_ "se dorer la pilule", au sens de "bronzer" ? (expression que j'ai toujours rapprochée de "blanc comme un cachet d'aspirine"...) Ou bien n'est-ce qu'une invention récente due à cette mésinterprétation ? 
En tout cas l'origine de l'expression au sens figuré est une découverte pour moi !  Je savais bien que j'apprendrai des choses avec ce fil...


----------



## itka

Euh... Perso, jamais entendu "se dorer la pilule"... Je connais "dorer la pilule" au sens que donne Cabezota et à la rigueur "se dorer la couenne" (très familier) au soleil...
"Se dorer la pilule", je le comprendrais comme "se faire des illusions" "s'imaginer que quelque chose sera facile"...enfin un sens comme ça...


----------



## geve

itka said:


> Euh... Perso, jamais entendu "se dorer la pilule"... Je connais "dorer la pilule" au sens que donne Cabezota et à la rigueur "se dorer la couenne" (très familier) au soleil...
> "Se dorer la pilule", je le comprendrais comme "se faire des illusions" "s'imaginer que quelque chose sera facile"...enfin un sens comme ça...


Ok, d'accord. C'est aussi ce que dit le TLFi, d'ailleurs. J'avais donc raison quand je disais...


geve said:


> Qui sait, je vais peut-être découvrir des choses !


J'employais "se dorer la pilule" dans le sens de bronzer, farnienter, voire se la couler douce.  Eh bien, tant mieux, je suis là pour apprendre ! 

Pour remplacer, je vais peut-être essayer de lancer l'expression "se dorer le cachet" - qui est blanc, souvenez-vous !


----------



## CABEZOTA

Se dorer la pilule, au sens de bronzer, est bien une invention (relativement) récente née d'une mauvaise interprétation du sens original... pour des raisons évidentes : tout le monde aime se dorer au soleil, en vacances, mais plus aucun pharmacien ne dore les pilules amères. Le sens original devenant opaque, une nouvelle métaphore se substitue à l'ancienne image... Ca rentrera vraisemblablement dans les dictionnaires!

C'est un peu le même principe que pour l'expression "coupes claires" = des coupes très importantes, si importantes qu'elles éclaircissent la forêt. Mais la métaphore sylvestre n'étant plus perçue, et les coupes (budgétaires, généralement) étant associées à de sombres perspectives, beaucoup de gens emploient "coupes sombres" (=normalement, coupes peu importantes) au sens de "très fortes réductions": des coupes qui assombrissent assurément notre bel avenir! Les métaphores, c'est vivant...


----------



## In Search Of

Ah je suis découragée...
Cette fil est comme tous les conversations francais dans lesquelles je deviens perdue...
Oh well, beaucoup d'apprendre, encore


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je me joins à vous, avec beaucoup de retard, (revenant à grands pas du fin fond de mon grand jardin )...
A la lecture de ce fil deux souvenirs me reviennent :

un, personnel : J'ai baigné enfant (et je continue) dans le milieu enseignant et j'entendais parler (et dire pis que pendre) de la méthode Freinet, que j'interprétais méthode freinée, ne comprenant pas pourquoi on avait inventé une méthode d'enseignement au ralenti, sinon peut-être pour mieux intégrer les élèves qui avaient des difficultés ...

l'autre, lu quelquepart : je crois que c'est Pierre Etaix qui a cru très longtemps que la Paimpolaise était une chanson paillarde sans bien en comprendre le sens, "j'aime Paimpol et sa falaise" devenant "j'aime pimpoler sa falaise".


----------



## Rip

Quand j'étais (petit) gosse à Bruxelles, je prenais le tram ; à l'endroit d'embarquement, une plaque indiquait "Arrêt du tram Tramhalte" ; je croyais donc que seuls les trams de la catégorie "Tramhalte" s'arrêtaient là, les autres s'arrêtant vraisemblablement ailleurs... alors que "Tramhalte" n'est que la traduction flamande de "Arrêt du tram" !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> [...] j'entendais parler (et dire pis que pendre) [...]


Tiens, moi j'entendais « pique-pendre » (*)... et imaginais des gens pendus à des piques... je trouvais ça très cruel quand même...  

(*) peut-être parce que j'aime bien en lancer, des piques ?


----------



## CulDeSac

"C'est terrible!"

Jeune, je croyais toujours que la personne n'aimait pas du tout ce que je leur présentais, et j’en étais souvent malheureux. Vingt ans plus tard, j’ai enfin compris l’énorme compliment.


----------



## FrançoisXV

à la relecture de ce vieux sujet: j'étais intrigué à la radio par les chansons de Gloria Estefan,
on n'entendait jamais le garçon du duo...

( Gloria et Stéphane...)


----------



## Clorith

Moi, ce sont les paroles de la Marseillaise, quand j'étais petit, je pensait qu'il existait un soldat appelé Séféro...

Eh oui, *Séféro, ce soldat *! (n'oublions pas qu'on marque une pause ne la chantant après Ces féro-- ces soldats...)


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai déjà entendu ça quelque part.


----------



## SwissPete

Et comment comprendre que Louis Pasteur n'était pas ... pasteur ?

Ou que les pharisiens ne sont pas de Paris ?


----------



## ChrisPa

moi, je me suis longtemps demandé pourquoi on traitait Zorro de "naruzé" :
"_Zorro, Zorro, renard rusé qui fait sa loi"_.. je pense que j'entendais "ce naruzé.."


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Ma nièce, aujourdh'ui trentenaire, m'ayant reconnue passant dans un bus bondé, me dit : " Je t'ai vue dans le bus , il était bombé!"
La même fut très étonnée le jour où elle découvrit qu'on ne disait pas"en bon uniforme" mais "en bonne et due forme"


----------



## JiPiJou

Lorsque j'étais enfant, ma mère utilisait souvent l'expression "Qu'à cela ne tienne !" (= pourquoi pas !) sur un ton un peu fataliste et en prononçant "Qu'à c'la n'tienne". Et j'ai longtemps cru que c'était « Casse l'anetienne » (qui correspond beaucoup mieux à la prononciation entendue), imaginant qu'une "anetienne" était un objet de peu de valeur qu'on pouvait donc casser sans grand inconvénient. Bizarrement, il ne m'était jamais venu à l'idée de demander ce qu'était une "anetienne", tant la chose paraissait évidente pour tout le monde... Ce n'est que, beaucoup plus tard, lorsque je le vis écrit dans un roman que... "Mais, bon sang, c'est bien sûr !"


----------



## jann

Bonjour à tous,

Ah, ça date ! 

Ce fil âgé de bientôt 3 ans ne rentre plus du tout dans le cadre de ce qu'on peut accepter comme question.  La fréquentation du site a bien augmenté ces trois dernières années, et le règlement a donc évolué.  L'élaboration de listes n'est plus possible.  Je ferme le fil, mais comme il n'est pas sans intérêt, je le laisse visible.  Merci de votre compréhension. 

Jann
modératrice


----------

